# New Hampshire



## laughingllama75 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi All,
We only have 2 bred angus cows, one angus/hereford cross bred cow and a hereford steer (freezer pet). Oh yeah, and a bred highland heiffer.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Feb 20, 2009)

A fellow New Hampshirite!  *pats on back*

I've seen your username online before, come to think of it...


----------



## laughingllama75 (Feb 20, 2009)

It is the name of our farm (Llaughing Llama Farm) and I belong to the chat/info group Begginer farmers of NH, this group (BYC) and backyard chickens....also a couple horse groups. Maybe you have seen me on one of those sites?


----------



## jhm47 (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome to BYC!!!  Isn't New Hampshire the state where they have already voted on the 2012 presidential election?  I know you guys vote really early.


----------



## CowCop (Feb 22, 2009)

~

Nice to see a "neighbor" on here.

I am across the big water--the Connecticut River--in VERMONT



Janis
www.tailgaitfarm.com


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 22, 2009)

My DH is originally from Vermont. It's a beautiful state.


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 22, 2009)

CowCop said:
			
		

> ~
> 
> Nice to see a "neighbor" on here.
> 
> ...


Don't ask why an Albertan is posting on a New Hampshire thread but... CowCop!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes, laughingllama, I have seen you around the 'net!  You probably won't see me, I don't have a single username.  I remain inconspicuous.  *shifty eyes*


----------



## laughingllama75 (Feb 22, 2009)

LOL, inconspicous is the way to go most of the time......I tried that, and kept forgetting different usernames, so I stuck with The One. Glad to know there are others keeping tabs on me though!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 20, 2009)

C'mon, people, I know there's more NewHampshirites around here...


----------



## PonyGal (Dec 20, 2009)

I live in New Boston, NH!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Dec 20, 2009)

Yay! welcome!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello from the White Mountains of NH!!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 5, 2011)

I too am a Native NH Farmer! aaa yup I am!!!!  

Welcome to BYH!!!

Nice to see more farmers in NH than politicians for a change!!!  We love being first!! But boy o boy do they flood the state in an election..thank goodness my goats dont vote...they'd be posting my barn with signs!!


----------



## PattySh (Jan 5, 2011)

Not in NH but close by in Vermont!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 10, 2011)

Someone in NH needs to start a grange of sorts.... where all NH famrers can get together and share learned information, techniques, ideas, etc.  
Perhaps even a kid swap!  
Start something along the lines of a barter program between us all. If someone has excess of something and needs something else, and say I have what they need and/or need what they have there would be a way to help each other out.

I am only 27, but I miss the Little House On The Prairie days when everyone just helped each other where & when needed....


----------



## homesteadinmama (Apr 20, 2011)

I live in southern NH!! I am wanting goats for fresh milk. I really got interested in livestock after going to the hopkington fair last year, should have gotten names. Anyone got recommendations for where to get some local goats? Breeds that do well in this climate? Thanks!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Apr 20, 2011)

Im in Bedford. I have two gals that are due very soon...I will IM you when they are flowing.  My standard practice is to let the babies have the milk for a few weeks then I will start stealin some from them!! 

I have Toggenburg dairy goats.  They are a swiss breed and do great in this cold weather!   I will post pics when they deliver. Just keep an eye out.


----------



## homesteadinmama (Apr 20, 2011)

We are in Bedford too...Didn't think there were many goats in town. Most of my friends think I'm crazy for wanting them


----------



## Jenny28 (Sep 14, 2011)

I am new here to BYH.  We have two baby LaMancha Dairy goats, 11 chickens, 1 very proud rooster, 3 cats, 1 dog and 2 adorable human kids.  I live in Chichester, NH.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi, welcome!
I don't come on here very often, and I went back to check my original post. Boy, a lot has changed! I got rid of my angus and highlands.....I am now doing Dexters. I am so in love with the breed, and my milk cow Frannie. I never thought you could like a cow this much. LOL. And the fresh milk is fantastic!


----------



## Jenny28 (Sep 14, 2011)

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> Hi, welcome!
> I don't come on here very often, and I went back to check my original post. Boy, a lot has changed! I got rid of my angus and highlands.....I am now doing Dexters. I am so in love with the breed, and my milk cow Frannie. I never thought you could like a cow this much. LOL. And the fresh milk is fantastic!


My husband and daughter are really ROOTING for a milk cow!  LOL.  I told them give the goats a few years first!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Sep 14, 2011)

I grew up with 30 diary goats.....milked them twice a day. This cow thing is super easy, compared to that! LOL. If you get a smaller cow, you waont have to deal with so much milk. I am sharing with the calf, and taking "only" 2 quarts a day. More than enough for us (milk, cheese, etc). I like the taste way better than goats milk. 
Your Hubby and Daughter should vote you out. LOL.  Oh wait.....your probably the one who does all the work. I know how that is. Nevermind!


----------



## Jenny28 (Sep 14, 2011)

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> I grew up with 30 diary goats.....milked them twice a day. This cow thing is super easy, compared to that! LOL. If you get a smaller cow, you waont have to deal with so much milk. I am sharing with the calf, and taking "only" 2 quarts a day. More than enough for us (milk, cheese, etc). I like the taste way better than goats milk.
> Your Hubby and Daughter should vote you out. LOL.  Oh wait.....your probably the one who does all the work. I know how that is. Nevermind!


You got it!!!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 14, 2011)

GrassFarmerGalloway: where in NH are you?


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey LaughingLlama!  I know you   Guess I actually know a few people on here now


----------



## laughingllama75 (Sep 18, 2011)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> Hey LaughingLlama!  I know you   Guess I actually know a few people on here now


Hey, I know you too!   I wanted to ask you before, how are your goat sales? I see you advertise quiet a bit, was wondering if sales kept you pretty busy or so-so?
Hubby was thinking of doing goat meat too, but I draw the line. I can only feed/raise so many. LOL. I love my new Dexter cow, but I am the one milking, not him. And am not a big milk drinker.....but I have been making butter and starting with cheese......I need to find a mentor that is close by. I admit, the cheese making stuff boggles my mind.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 2, 2011)

Just saw your post!  Things are going quite well   I normally don't have any problems at all selling Boers of any age, be that for meat, breeding, or pets.  Other types of goats, well that's been only so-so...  Goats are really simple to care for, never hurt to "just" have two  but they are addictive!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 21, 2011)

I live on the side of the hybernating Ossipee ring dike volcano... Technically on the side of Grant Peak in West Ossipee. I would love to meet all of you someday.


----------



## sixofus09 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi I live in Lee.  Im having a blast with my backyard herd.  Im looking foward to expanding into many new things.  I have 4 pigs now that will get my land ready for the spring.  I also have 13 chickens that are starting to lay eggs.  I cant wait for whats to come.  Ill be giving our land a name soon enough.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello, and Welcome from Salisbury!


----------



## mcf3kids (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello and greeting from Litchfield, NH

My husband and I have 17 laying hens and raise Cornish hens for meat production for our freezer (two batches a yr).  This upcoming spring we would like to raise a couple of pigs or sheep.  We do not have great pasture land the area we have is a hard wood forest land that has a wetland area that dries by late summer.   We would like to get a pair of animals (so they will have some companionship) and raise them to slaughter weight in late fall.  Opinions on which would work better for us?  My husband is an avid hunter and does all processing of his deer and the chickens we raise so processing them will not be a problem.  Thank you for your opinions.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi from Salisbury!
Sounds like you would do well with raising a couple pigs first, maybe a year or two then if you want sheep them there will be enough land cleared for grass to grow. You will be amazed at how the hogs will clear the land. either way, you will raise some delish, home grown meat for the freezer!


----------



## LinnyCK (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello everyone! 
I'm from Holderness, NH! I have 15 chickens, a dog, cat and about to add two Nubian/Nigerian crosses to the clan soon. April 30th can't come soon enough!


----------



## HenAndHerChicks (Apr 25, 2012)

hello! im a brand-newbie from Weare,NH! lookign to get into the goat community  We currently have a bantam barred rock girl named Mia(our last girl standing from the coyotes) and have 2 full sized(going to be anyway) chicks in our a-frame chicken tractor on ant patrol. getting a dozen more in a month! also have a dog(bindi)  my boyfriend likes to reffer to as the dingo jungle rat. but i think she is a cutie  starting off slow into the farm life but something i have wanted since i was little. im from the boston area origionally so im prety green


----------



## elevan (Apr 25, 2012)

Welcome to BYH!


----------



## rellikmalinois (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello from Danville!

We are just starting out! Have 4 goats 2 kikos and 2 (what we believe to be) Nigerian Pygmy crosses. Have 2 NZW rabbits we have just bred and 3 young Californians we plan to breed. 4 Belgian Malinois and a puggle! We are adding two Pekin ducks to the group today and would like to do meat and layer chickens aswell!


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 24, 2016)

If anyone still reads this thread, can you recommend a Nigerian Dwarf goat breeder in NH?


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 24, 2016)

You can look on craigs list or contact your local county extension agent as they may know of local breeders. You can also search the member directories of the goat societies.  Here's a link to the American Nigerian Dwarf Dairy Association:
http://www.andda.org/breeders.html  If you click on the breeders list it's a PDF alphabetized by state. There are other societies you could check as well as not all breeders join the same or all societies.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks. The above link only gave one, but I'll check into it. I already checked craigslist, the ADGA, AGA? and Google. The prices I posted on another thread were for the ones I've located so far. I'm now on the hunt for people like me that are just going to be selling the extras from their dairy goats, including those without a big Internet presence.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 24, 2016)

New Hampshire is a small state... You could also check surrounding states. Couple hour drive would be worth it if you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 24, 2016)

That's a great idea!


----------



## DwayneNLiz (Apr 22, 2017)

Anyone still on this thread?


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 22, 2017)

I haven't been on this thread but I'm in NH!


----------



## DwayneNLiz (Apr 22, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> I haven't been on this thread but I'm in NH!


LOL, i am just figuring out the site, i am in central NH, lakes region


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 22, 2017)

Well welcome! I am over near Lebanon.


----------



## DwayneNLiz (Apr 22, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Well welcome! I am over near Lebanon.


i visit up that way quite often! lol, my daughter goes to DHMC for checkups


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 22, 2017)

Oh nice, I don't do regular doctor stuff there but it is nice to know one of the best medical centers around is right next to me! 

Haven't seen any other NH people on here until you showed up!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 23, 2017)

But there are several active VT folks... that's pretty close... justsayin


----------



## DwayneNLiz (Apr 25, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Oh nice, I don't do regular doctor stuff there but it is nice to know one of the best medical centers around is right next to me!
> 
> Haven't seen any other NH people on here until you showed up!


LOL, i noticed that too, and i just subscribed to you journal so i can catch up 
i am also going to subscribe to the VT and ME threads, i am smack dab in the middle of NH so they are both fairly close


----------



## PattyNH (Nov 6, 2018)

Hello from Southern NH! Any other NH folks still around? I have 2 ND goats (a doeling named Lily and a whether named Shen) who are 7 months, 14 chickens (6 weeks - 2.5 yrs), 2 ducks, and a beautiful, deaf,  white boxer (Stella Ruby Slippers ).  I want to get more goats but probably not until spring - and probably not babies because they are such a nightmare to try to keep penned up!  Fortunately they have huge, loving, and amazing personalities that make up for it!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 6, 2018)

Hey there, i was from NH, but got tired of the cold, grey skys, rain and snow....we have ND  here, sure is diffrent than up north...parasite  issues living in a hot humid climate....one of my doe's  name is Lilly also...hope you all have a easy winter !


----------



## PattyNH (Nov 6, 2018)

Thank you!  Right now it's been rainy as all get out.  The goats hate it. I let them out if the barn after work and I can't tell if the appreciate it or are cursing me but I'm out with them under our patio umbrella. Each area has it's own up/down sides I guess, but right now I'd give a toe for some 70° (heck, 60°!) weather


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 6, 2018)

PattyNH said:


> Thank you!  Right now it's been rainy as all get out.  The goats hate it. I let them out if the barn after work and I can't tell if the appreciate it or are cursing me but I'm out with them under our patio umbrella. Each area has it's own up/down sides I guess, but right now I'd give a toe for some 70° (heck, 60°!) weather


Girl...i feel your pain !


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 7, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to BYH Patty, from NE TX! So glad you joined us. I'm originally from MA and spent a lot of time in NH. Was also stationed in Maine for quite a while when I was in the Navy.  Sorry I missed this post initially as it didn't "pop up" in the new member area. @Bruce is in northern VT and @RollingAcres is in upstate NY. We have a couple of Main-e-acks here as well.   There's a wealth of info, knowledge and experience shared in the multitude of threads. Browse around and see what interesting stuff you can find. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Please make yourself at home!


----------



## PattyNH (Nov 7, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Greetings and welcome to BYH Patty, from NE TX! So glad you joined us. I'm originally from MA and spent a lot of time in NH. Was also stationed in Maine for quite a while when I was in the Navy.  Sorry I missed this post initially as it didn't "pop up" in the new member area. @Bruce is in northern VT and @RollingAcres is in upstate NY. We have a couple of Main-e-acks here as well.   There's a wealth of info, knowledge and experience shared in the multitude of threads. Browse around and see what interesting stuff you can find. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Please make yourself at home!


Thank you!  And thank you for your service!!  Two of my nephews just got put of the Navy - one was in Norfolk and his younger brother was a submariner and stationed in Washington state.  Super excited to be around goat people!  I love BYC and am pretty active there but am truly a goat girl at heart lol. I love my little freaks


----------



## RollingAcres (Nov 8, 2018)

Hello @PattyNH and welcome to BYH! Glad you joined us.
We have a lot of goat folks here and they are very helpful. If you have questions, please don't hesitate to start a new thread and ask away with your questions.


----------

